# Arristocraft or LGB Points



## metroman (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi, 
I am going to add a couple of points to my garden railway. At present I have a mixture of Aristocraft and LGB trackwork. I was going to go for electrically operated points, but which are the best to go for? I have heard that the aristocraft are not as durable outside as the LGB ones(the point motor mech). Thanks. 
Martin


----------



## dbwenrichjr (Jul 31, 2008)

From personal experience, I would definitely recommend the LGB switch motors. The currently available aristo machines are very poorly designed and definitely suitable for outdoor use.However, the LGB ones are getting very difficult to find these days. Piko is coming out with a switch motor that is darn near identical to the LGB design and I believe it will be available end of the year (not exactly sure when). Aristo is also coming out with a new switch motor with some other nifty features built in. They also claim that this is suitable for reliable outdoor use. 

I would wait another 3 or so months to either 1) get the Piko (identical to LGB) motors at a more reasonable price than used LGB's on ebay or 2) wait and see what the new Aristo motors will be like. 

-David


----------



## HMeinhold (Jan 2, 2008)

I use pneumatically operated switches on my layout. 
http://www.cocry.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Category_Code=EZAMC 
Currently I am designing a radio control for these switches using xbee modules 
http://www.digi.com/technology/wireless/products.jsp 
Regards


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

what about air operated switches?? instead of wiring you run 1/8" hose....I think Sunset Valley and another company sell all the required stuff....These are really neat and when I finally lay down my railroad I am going to use these in the harder to reach places. 

sorry dont know how to make a clickable link. 

http://www.cocry.com/E-Z_Air.htm


----------



## davidarf (Jan 2, 2008)

There was a useful discussion on pneumatic control in the track and bridge section: 
click here


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, wondering why you posted this on the Steam forum? 

I use them, great and reliable, I use DCC control of them. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## metroman (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi, 
Apologies for putting the above subject on the steam forum. 
Martin


----------



## Tenn Steam (Jan 3, 2008)

I found the hard way, Aristo units fill with dirt and no longer work when left outdoors. Electrical contacts have also corroded and fail to work any longer 
Bob


----------



## Kurt Sykes (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi Martin, 
I have been useing air operated switches on my outdoor 
railroad for 9 years now and no trouble with them. 
I use them to switch my crossover, works GREAT! 

Kurt


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Moved to the Track, Trestles, Bridges and Roadbed forum.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The new Aristo slow motion machines are not compatible for use with the TE receivers. 
I assume this would also meanno compatibility with the LGB control units (EPL and MTS). 

Since the TE is a momentary control, I assume the slow motion needs constant power for the time it takes to complete the 'throw'. 

Since Greg tested these at a show, perhaps he can give us more/better info.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

You are correct Dan, and at the limit, the power is disconnected. Then the only thing it will do is go in the other direction. There's a little motor and a reduction gear drive inside. 

There is a throw rod that exits both sides of the housing. I am told it is o-ring sealed at both points. The housing is supposed to be o-ring sealed too. The goal is waterproofing. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## metroman (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi, 
I have bought two aristocraft points. I am going to use what is called denso tape to weather proof the motor and electrics. Denso tape will stop the ingress of water into the mechanism. 
Martin


----------

